# Favorite Finger Bow



## jmoose77

I liked the old Hoyt/Easton Prohunter. 

For a bow with steel cables,tear drops and a dacron string it was a great shooter for me.


----------



## big cypress

the 1998 hoyts like the stratus plus , oasis , etc . perfect size grip , two holes so you can keep rest position while messing with cushion plunger , ACCUWHEELS which i think are awesome , nice weight , plus[???? things i can't think of right now] .


----------



## eaglecaps

My '04 Caribou. It was exactly what I wanted, quiet, forgiving and most of all accurate. Waited six weeks between ordering it from the dealer and picking it up.


----------



## Supermag1

Oneida Aeroforce. Long, fast, steady and forgiving.


----------



## dtirell

Alpine Concorde target - because it is what I am currently shooting.


----------



## myya

It would have to be a toss up between:
1998 Alpine Northwind with factory Barnsdale limbs and modified cams
1995 PSE LD 300 riser with factory Barnsdale limbs and Vector Pro wheels
and last
1996 Hoyt Super Star with Meridian limbs and Energy wheels.

You can't really say one was better than the other because shooting styles changes with age and accuracy. (and the amount of trophies you when with the bows!!)
Thanks.
Myya


----------



## Dagwood_55

What about a mid 80's TSS Quadraflex?? I still got one, With an extra lifetime warranty...


----------



## mitchell

New Breed Horizon 7 3/4" brace height for me.


----------



## catkinson

Reflex caribou......


----------



## 2413gary

I have 6 but the camo one is my Favorite 
Gary


----------



## BarBBar

jmoose77 said:


> I liked the old Hoyt/Easton Prohunter.
> 
> For a bow with steel cables,tear drops and a dacron string it was a great shooter for me.


Still have mine. I replaced cables when they broke. The tear drops enable you to change string with no press in about five seconds, and the dacron strings are cheap. It shoots like a wooden limb bow, which it is, rather than a composite limb one. It is not fast, but still groups pretty well at thirty yards. I use it as my backup bow now. It;s pretty tough.


----------



## biblethumpncop

My all time favorite bow is a Hoyt Provantage with carbon plus limbs... however, I really like my Alpine Concorde I'm shooting right now. Only time will tell if it surpasses the Provantage as my favorite.


----------



## biblethumpncop

My favorite recurve is my Sky Conquest riser with Dryad limbs, because of how it shoots. My favorite nolstagic recurve is an wood riser from a Windwalker kit recurve that my Dad and I made into ILF with a set of Dryad limbs, or a proline that we made into a warf.


----------



## anw0625

These are all great bows and I love hearing what your favorites are. I am surprised that no one has said the Bowtech Connie and Martain Shadowcat.


----------



## myya

Fellow AT'er named zestycj7 is at a shoot this weekend.
He should reply soon. He loves his Martin's.
Myya


----------



## itbeso

Late eighties PSE magnaflite. Never had a bad tournament with it. Regret the day I gave it away.


----------



## myya

The PSE Laser Flite of Michelle Ragsdale was prettier and more manageable.(2" shorter)
I shot this bow with Barnsdale limbs and did great till I changed to a machined riser of the LD300 series. Awesome shooting bow now. Sweeter feel and less hand shock and when it is tune, the bow does not miss the Gold except for finger goof ups. Can't wait to try it out this winter on the tourny circuit.
Just my own opinion.
The Magnaflite was a great bow. Terry Ragsdale was the first person to shoot a perfect 900 Vegas shoot at the time. He even did it with an old Crack Shot release.
Boy am I showing my age, sorry to ramble on.
Till next time fellas.
Myya


----------



## itbeso

myya said:


> The PSE Laser Flite of Michelle Ragsdale was prettier and more manageable.(2" shorter)
> I shot this bow with Barnsdale limbs and did great till I changed to a machined riser of the LD300 series. Awesome shooting bow now. Sweeter feel and less hand shock and when it is tune, the bow does not miss the Gold except for finger goof ups. Can't wait to try it out this winter on the tourny circuit.
> Just my own opinion.
> The Magnaflite was a great bow. Terry Ragsdale was the first person to shoot a perfect 900 Vegas shoot at the time. He even did it with an old Crack Shot release.
> Boy am I showing my age, sorry to ramble on.
> Till next time fellas.
> Myya


Myya, I'm going to show my age. Terry actually shot a perfect 1200 at vegas. In those days we shot 2 450 rounds and a 300 round. He also shot a 1200 at cobo hall the same year. Awesome shooting for those days (or any day).


----------



## Rhys A

My Favourites were also were PSE's . 

Magna Flight , Mach 5 Carbon 2 (absolute Fav), LD2200 , and the Mach 9 and more recently the MoneyMaker. 

I grew up with shooting PSE and still believe they are the bomb !!


----------



## myya

itbeso,
You are probably right. My age is really starting to show my mind is a little off. LOL
Thank you for setting me straight.
Myya


----------



## zestycj7

It has to be my Shadowcats. I have 2 right handed and one left handed.
I am slowly getting all the guys out here switching over to Shadowcats..:wink:
Don.


----------



## BigCnyn

I shoot a Couple of old Martin Firecats,
A black magnesium riser, XR wooden re-curved limbs, flite wheels, indoor
And a pro X with the energy cams,, outdoor
both good on the fingers, and smooth in the draw.


----------



## Old Sarge

I have two Favs. Number one is a PSE Mach 5 with 40-50 lb limbs and wheels. I just bought this last winter and it is a very good shooter. Extremely smooth and dead in the hand even with a short 12 inch stabilizer. I shot yesterday and had two robin hoods at 40 yards. Number two is an old Hoyt Pro Vantage I had back in the 80's. Shot that with a springy and learned to gap with that bow. It was very good to me for a long time. Unfortunately stupid got me and I traded it for a recurve. Bad move.


----------



## itbeso

I got a hoyt pro medalist in the mail today from crossxsticks. I won an nfaa national or two with that bow back in the eighties. I'm anxious to try one out again.Wheel bow with long valley. Of course, gary2413 is practically breaking my arm to try one of his protecs so I guess I'll have to give one a try or lose a good friend, LOL


----------



## Old Sarge

itbeso said:


> I got a hoyt pro medalist in the mail today from crossxsticks. I won an nfaa national or two with that bow back in the eighties. I'm anxious to try one out again.Wheel bow with long valley. Of course, gary2413 is practically breaking my arm to try one of his protecs so I guess I'll have to give one a try or lose a good friend, LOL


If you come across a Pro Medalist with 35-50 lb. limbs and 28 inch DL let me know. Hard to beat that bow but maybe the protec is better I've never shot one so can't comment on that model. Try it out quick, you don't want your buddy mad at you!


----------



## itbeso

Old Sarge said:


> If you come across a Pro Medalist with 35-50 lb. limbs and 28 inch DL let me know. Hard to beat that bow but maybe the protec is better I've never shot one so can't comment on that model. Try it out quick, you don't want your buddy mad at you!


Sarge, will do. It has been a long time since I've seen a pro medalist, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this one.According to Gary, there was only one year of the protec model that was real good for finger shooting. He told me but that was more than two hours ago and I've forgotten already( isn't old age a beach) but I'm sure he will pipe in with the year.Good shooting.


----------



## big cypress

i had a 2003 protec with cam+1/2 and hated it . later bought a 2003 with accuwheels and it is really nice , good chance you'd like it . both had lx pro limbs so a to a is like 48 inches . somewhere in the last week i saw a pro medalist for sale maybe ebay . i ''gotta a thing'' about old hoyts and have a tough time passing on buying opportunities . luckily most of them are to heavy draw weight for me . by the way , skinny grip on the protec was unpleasant at first but i learned to live with it .


----------



## 2413gary

Not yet


zestycj7 said:


> It has to be my Shadowcats. I have 2 right handed and one left handed.
> I am slowly getting all the guys out here switching over to Shadowcats..:wink:
> Don.


----------



## 2413gary

I had the 03 cam and 1/2 also and hated it shot it for three months and gave it to a guy that was my friend lol
Gary


big cypress said:


> i had a 2003 protec with cam+1/2 and hated it . later bought a 2003 with accuwheels and it is really nice , good chance you'd like it . both had lx pro limbs so a to a is like 48 inches . somewhere in the last week i saw a pro medalist for sale maybe ebay . i ''gotta a thing'' about old hoyts and have a tough time passing on buying opportunities . luckily most of them are to heavy draw weight for me . by the way , skinny grip on the protec was unpleasant at first but i learned to live with it .


----------



## BOHO

New Breed Cyborg. I have been able to shoot some bows with fingers but only for short periods of time til things fall apart. This has been the only bow I have been able to stay consistently good with over a period of time.


----------



## 2413gary

itbeso said:


> Sarge, will do. It has been a long time since I've seen a pro medalist, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this one.According to Gary, there was only one year of the protec model that was real good for finger shooting. He told me but that was more than two hours ago and I've forgotten already( isn't old age a beach) but I'm sure he will pipe in with the year.Good shooting.


Shot the 83 pro hunter Spectra pro vantage pro star oasis 2001 Protec 02,03,03cam and1/2( hated it) 04 Protec came& 1/2(hated it) loved them all except 03 & 04 
2005 xt4000 wheel and 1/2 Shot some good scores then bought a 05 xt4000 cam & 1/2 my scores went up and got very deadly it is the most consistent bow I have ever shot. I have shot all the Hoyt's since 1982 05 and 06 are my all time best and I am sure itbeso will agree once he shoots mine. (we will see)


----------



## 2413gary

One thing I forgot was I am talking about fingers an non sight I am sure if I were to shoot fingers an a sight I might want a little faster bow. But 225 to 230 fps makes all of my gaps fall in place
Gary


----------



## itbeso

zestycj7 said:


> It has to be my Shadowcats. I have 2 right handed and one left handed.
> I am slowly getting all the guys out here switching over to Shadowcats..:wink:
> Don.


We need to get a west coast smackdown going. Hoyts against shadowcats. Whether we shoot good or not is irrelevant, we would definitely have a good time. Kern River archers, late october?


----------



## crossxsticks

itbeso. if you swap with 2413 Gary be sure and get Boot. :wink:



itbeso said:


> I got a hoyt pro medalist in the mail today from crossxsticks. I won an nfaa national or two with that bow back in the eighties. I'm anxious to try one out again.Wheel bow with long valley. Of course, gary2413 is practically breaking my arm to try one of his protecs so I guess I'll have to give one a try or lose a good friend, LOL


----------



## itbeso

crossxsticks said:


> itbeso. if you swap with 2413 Gary be sure and get Boot. :wink:


Everett, make no mistake about it, Gary is not getting my bow. I do however have to try out the protec, you know how it is with friends feelings.:tongue:


----------



## zestycj7

itbeso said:


> We need to get a west coast smackdown going. Hoyts against shadowcats. Whether we shoot good or not is irrelevant, we would definitely have a good time. Kern River archers, late october?


 Ben,
I would love to meet everyone up at Kern River, but I just found out I have to go to Fl. for Thanksgiving to see my son and grandson.
Don.


----------



## itbeso

zestycj7 said:


> Ben,
> I would love to meet everyone up at Kern River, but I just found out I have to go to Fl. for Thanksgiving to see my son and grandson.
> Don.


Don, after I made that suggestion I realized that Gary will probably be working the shoot as a member rather than shooting. Seeing the kids and grandkids is always a fun time for dads and grandpas. Enjoy.


----------



## hunting1

Mathews Conquest 3, and next Hoyt Aspen. Would like to shoot the new Sceptor Pro.


----------



## aigredoux

that is the bow y would still be shooting with fingers and hunting. I am looking to buy one with a 28 arrow lenth wathever the strenth. Why? while shooting it, it was like shooting a recurve bow; smooth and silence feeling. Help me


----------



## instinktivfling

Don't forget the old PSE Fire-Flite, I took a lot of animals with it, still have it. Now it's all about my Hoyt Montega.


----------



## instinktivfling

Also another great finger bow I wish I still had was the Hoyt Spectra Eclipse with fast flite string and cables.


----------



## crw4

Hoyt Tribute


----------



## archerm3

see my sig.

edit....lol prolly the whitetail pinnacle or Hoyt Aspen.


----------



## brian wagar

For me i tried a few different bow's Mathews c4, Hoyt Tribute, and once i found the right draw cam's for my old Martin Sceptor 11 i love this bow it has a solid back wall which is what i prefer i liked it so much that i found another one and picked it up for a backup at a third of the cost of the newer bow's and the Martin's are a lot faster than the other two newer version's i tried, with that said try a few and find what fit's your style what work's for one doesn't mean it's going to be good for you. Good Luck Brian


----------



## GBUSMCR

1980's Original Hoyt Gamegetter, had laminated limbs. It was a great shooter for me.


----------



## rotaar

Bowtech Specialist , I bought it in 2013 and fell in love with it . Mind you it's a far cry from the Highcountry Sniper I used to shoot. 
Just wish I could shoot it more often.


----------



## Ardy Ayto

I have shot all of my bows with fingers but my two favourites were my Golden Eagle Hawk and my (current) Oneida Black Eagle.


----------



## Wedge

I love my Barnsdale classic X at 49# draw weight and 55% let off which I shoot for IFAA, I also have a 2011 hoyt contender with xt3000 limbs and cam and a half. And my latest purchace which I'm picking up tomorrow, a martin sceptor 2, shoot through and nitrouse cams. Most likely will try and set that one up for indoor.


----------



## Paul68

instinktivfling said:


> Don't forget the old PSE Fire-Flite, I took a lot of animals with it, still have it. Now it's all about my Hoyt Montega.


What year was your Fire-Flight? I have a '91, PSE FF Elite, with the limbs pinned down to 81#s. It's a souvenir now, as I'm not wanting to test the 24 year old cables, but used to have a lot of fun with it in Montana. We'd shoot the old metal Copenhagen can lids at 20 yards, and loser had to buy beer. I was poor as a street rat, had one bow, eight arrows and was happy as could be. 

I've lucked into a Montega, as well. What a great shooter.


----------



## Per48R

Bowtech Constitution.
8 1/2" brace height. Can wear gloves and winter clothes and not have the string slap the jacket
40" ata and just over 4 lbs. Long enough and heavy enough for stability when aiming.
308-312 fps. Fast but not so fast as to be temperamental.
Wood grip, the optional one, that keeps my hand from getting cold.
Two came that, with a decent string, stays in tune well.


----------



## Astroguy

jmoose77 said:


> I liked the old Hoyt/Easton Prohunter.
> 
> For a bow with steel cables,tear drops and a dacron string it was a great shooter for me.


The 1st bow I remember everyone switching to !

I recently rebuilt my 48" Astro with new old stock limbs and the Modular wheels they had just before going under. It is comparable to a Pro Vantage now.


----------



## b0w_bender

Martin ShadowCat 
That's why I'm still shooting them


----------



## systembowtech

BT Constitution 05 -07 all with E-Cams 
Martin shadowcat


----------



## _xp

.My favorite finger bow to date is the Hoyt Tribute.


----------



## biblethumpncop

biblethumpncop said:


> My all time favorite bow is a Hoyt Provantage with carbon plus limbs... however, I really like my Alpine Concorde I'm shooting right now. Only time will tell if it surpasses the Provantage as my favorite.



Time to revive an old thread. I have owned several compound bows since my original post to include Superstars, Prostars, Oasis, Aspen with Barnsdale TriStar wheels, Aspen with Accuwheels-which I then put Tri-Stars on, Provantages with FFE wheels, Provantage with E-wheel, Provantage with Command Cams, several Alpine Concordes, PSE Moneymaker NI single cam bows, etc, etc, etc.

The Provantage has high marks in my personal shooting history, particularily with Carbon Plus limbs and Command Cams. I use to like the grip, but it feels really fat to me now. I like the pointability with the huge deflex. But, outside of the indoor range, it probably is impractical due to the speed loss from the 11" brace height. I never thought I would come to that conclusion after having provantages for 20 years. The cast riser was prone to cracking, so I didn't use light arrows out of it outdoors. That was another draw back. Still, the accuracy at indoor distance is second to none. Nolstaglic reasons put this one second from the top.

The Aspen with Barnsdale wheels I had a few years ago was the bee's knees, but it only maxes at 52#. I sold it off due to the light weight and was kicking myself earlier this year. I shot a hinge for two years with the Moneymakers, which are smooth, stable bows. Too short for me and my 31.5" draw to shoot with fingers and a sight/low anchor. So, I picked up another Aspen and my old Tri-Star wheels found their way back to me. I put the two together and get 58# max. I really, really like it. So, until I try the new to me Aspen with Command Cams later this month, the Aspen with Tri-Stars is my all time favorite shooting finger compound.


----------



## capool

1999 hoyt striker 2 with command cams have not shot worth a flip since I quit shooting it


----------



## Chris1ny

Recurves: Bear Super kodiak, because the arrows goes exactly where I focus. Smooth, light, & fast, and Traditional. Everything I was searching for in a Traditional Recurve. Real pleasure hunting with this bow. 

Compound bows: Mathews Apex 7 and PSE Moneymakers. I shoot super well with these 2 models, barebow fingers. Tried the Apex with the longer ATA, great bow, but just a bit too long ATA for my taste.

Curious on the Recurve WF19 riser and always wanted a Black Widow Recurves. Need to buy one each to test and try soon.


----------



## Lanny

I liked my old PSE Citation Hunter, shot pretty good with it. It broke on me at full draw; had it strapped to the front of my Honda ATC one deer season and went off a bit of a cliff. Manzanita bush caught me but I must have put a tweak in the riser because that's where it sheared off at the range. Anyone know the specs on this bow? I don't recall but I thought it was something like 50" ATA.


----------

